# western ultramount frame mount



## Boostedi6 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi all , I'm not sure if this post is allowed her and if not I'd be glad to move it to the correct section . I have one question I'd like to know if anyone is familiar with this . Will a western ultramount frame mount off a 03 - 09 Dodge Ram 2500 fit a 01 Dodge Ram 2500 ? Any insight is greatly appreciated , thanks !


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Western quick match plug in your years and see if the part numbers are the same

Have MJD move to the western thread


----------



## Boostedi6 (Oct 11, 2017)

Ran both part #'s and their different . What I'm really trying to ask is that even though the part numbers changed possibly the design of the mount is still the same between both generations.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No. Different frame design.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Boostedi6 said:


> Hi all , I'm not sure if this post is allowed her and if not I'd be glad to move it to the correct section . I have one question I'd like to know if anyone is familiar with this . Will a western ultramount frame mount off a 03 - 09 Dodge Ram 2500 fit a 01 Dodge Ram 2500 ? Any insight is greatly appreciated , thanks !


I if you can't use that mount I can. Call or text 330-347-1358


----------

